# Garden size



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Have you planted a larger garden or a smaller one since you retired? I think that I will be making mine larger since I will have more time to tend it and more time to preserve the bounty.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

i retired about 5 years ago but did not have teh room or sun exposure for a larger garden. The garden was about 75 x 45, but close to a half had too much shade. Just finished house on the farm and put in a 150 x 100 garden................................I'm pushing 68


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Garden is usually bigger since I retired, but some years not. It all depends upon what else is going on in life.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Ours kept getting smaller over the years until I started putting in raised beds and container gardening. I added 22- 2 ft X 3ft plastic boxes 12 inches deep, 12 -15 gallon tubs, several 50 gallon barrels, and 12 selfwatering planters I picked up new at an auction.

I'm using each box for something different so easier to weed. Also not having to plant in rows is an advantage for crop spacing like radishes- just scatter the seeds.

It was a lot of physical labor mixing up all the dirt, installing rabbit and deer fencing and irrigation system. I ran drip lines to everything with arches over the walkways.

The main garden 40 X50 will now be only used for stuff that grows on trellis. beans, cukes, melons,`tomatoes, peas. Being a slow thinker I used to tear down all the trellis and move them around every year to rotate crops. It finally dawned on my slow brain to move the crops around instead of the trellis. We use cattle panels for trellis. I also put in a new drip system there. PVC arches that hook to soaker hoses down each row.

Now if we could get some decent weather we'd be happy.


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Ours is about the same size. The difference is now it's in raised beds and pots. Too old to be creeping along on the ground. We still have enough for the year for the two of us. DH does the gardening now he's retired. He's surprised how much he likes it and it sure takes a load of work off me.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I started going to raised bed a few years ago when my knees and back started wearing out. Some years I grow more than others - depending on my pantry stock. Last year was a small garden year and I am almost totally out of all tomato products so will be restocking my shelves THIS year!!! I will have time to can in the fall when they come on so thick which will be nice because I usually have to freeze a bunch and can during Thanksgiving and Christmas vacations.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Suprising isn't it? We grow older, hurt more so actually start using our brains to grow stuff easier.

I just hope we have the weather to do this. Last yr was somewhat of a disaster with the weather problems.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I prepped 2 acres this year(limed, tilled, etc), with about 1/2 of it planted, but I keep planting more as days go by. Planted my third planting of tomatoes yesterday----30 plants. First planting of 16 plants have a few small tomatoes, lots of blossums. 2nd planting of 36 plants are looking good. Why so Much garden? Well last year I sold around $1000 worth of extra vegetables out my 1 acre garden---I sold what I picked just on Friday's at a Auction Friday Night. This year I am planting extra to sell----Hope to sell some on Saturday Night Auction too---LOL. (Thinking I might better find a Auction or two during the week-----vegetables do not just produce on the weekends) If it does not sell---I will feed the 250 chickens and a few hogs some and till in the rest-----helps the soil!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

We have been in severe drought for the last several years with this year the worst yet. I just hope that we have water. My BF is going to set me up a gray water system to help.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I have always been an over achiever and had a large garden. Then this year I bought a tractor with a tiller :run: 

I may have bit off more than I can chew this year. 185' X 77'.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Txmex - OMGoodness!!!! You are dangerous with that tractor!!!! I think that we will need some photos once it gets to growing!!!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

And....TxMex has good soil, and more water than we do here.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I do have a lovely sandy loam.....that grows bermuda grass like nothing you've ever seen lol! I planted purple hull peas and sunflower seeds with a friends 6 yr old daughter last weekend. I also pulled the truck down to my bee yard and let her sit in it and I brought frames out of my hives and held them up to the window where she could look at them closely.....she is afraid of bees, but I'm working on it. One of the great perks about not having to be at a job is that I have lots of time to corrupt the young :grin:


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

and the old


----------

